# Motobecane Sprint CF Disc PRO anybody have one?



## SteeleWheels (Jan 13, 2017)

Greetings, I've been trying to find out any honest reviews/opinions of this bike but cannot find any. On paper this looks great. I bought a low cost mountain bike for my daughter from them and was very impressed with what I got for the price. Just wondering if anybody has one of these bikes and can give me your thoughts.
Thanks.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...oadbikes/sprintcf-pro-discbrake-road-bike.htm


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

You may want to try posting this in PO...

There you find many thoughts and even opinions are freely given.

hth


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i'm bad with acronyms. what is "po"?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Trek_5200 said:


> i'm bad with acronyms. what is "po"?


Politics Only


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

makes sense. just like trump motobecane has their fans. both equally passionate.


----------

